# My Coloring while in Chemo Part 2



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

A few weeks ago I posted some of the first Adult coloring I had done. It is so relaxing and fun. Everyone seemed to enjoy seeing them, so here are a few more I finished over the last few weeks. I am doing well and remain positive and full of faith !


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my, how lovely! Good luck to you and thank you for sharing your art work!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I have just begun doing adult coloring. It is so relaxing.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

These are very beautiful. Where do you get the patterns for these? I love to color as I am not a very good person to watch T.V. This would give me something to do and perhaps I could even do greeting cards. Let me know and keep up the good work.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Yours are so nice. I go over the edges sometimes. Addictive aren't they.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful!! What do you use to color with?


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Beautiful!! What do you use to color with?


Prismacolor colored pencils


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Your pictures are beautiful! Did you use colored pencils?


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

You go girl! Really nice work!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Brawny said:


> These are very beautiful. Where do you get the patterns for these? I love to color as I am not a very good person to watch T.V. This would give me something to do and perhaps I could even do greeting cards. Let me know and keep up the good work.


The adult coloring books are sold at all the craft stores and also online at Amazon - and probably many other places online also. If you want the names of my book let me know. Thanks


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> You go girl! Really nice work!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

They are beautiful,glad to hear that you are doing well,god luck to you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, I would love the names of your books. Thank you.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks 



RosieC said:


> Prismacolor colored pencils


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

RosieC said:


> A few weeks ago I posted some of the first Adult coloring I had done. It is so relaxing and fun. Everyone seemed to enjoy seeing them, so here are a few more I finished over the last few weeks. I am doing well and remain positive and full of faith !


Just beautiful! My daughter in law love to color too! She says it calms her. I see Adult coloring books on ebay all the time. Do you just use regular colored pencils? Again Beautiful! Here's to a you and your recovery!


----------



## Zoe2 (Feb 22, 2015)

Those are magnificent, Rosie! You have a great sense of color coordination! Those are worthy of frames!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful work. Keep up the positive attitude!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

They are beautiful Rosie. I hope you get well soon.

Jenny x


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Brawny said:


> Yes, I would love the names of your books. Thank you.


Brawny - the last pic of the Deer is from the "Dream Catcher" series of adult coloring books. The others are from "Colorama". Try one, I think you would love it. I use good colored pencils - Prismacolor


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Your colored pencil art is beautiful.

I color, too. I have a Prismacolor 72 pencil set and a 72 pencil set of Dick Blick. I bought the _Color Me Your Way_ series by Pamela Smart at Costco (she also has a website and a Facebook page).

I went to the library and found some color pencil books when I started; even though the books were for drawing with colored pencils they helped me with color theory.



sues4hrts said:


> Do you just use regular colored pencils?


It is best to use artist grade color pencils (rather than Crayola or Rose Art). You can find Prismacolor at Joanns, amazon, art stores, etc.

Google color pencil techniques for ideas and free pictures to print out and color.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank You! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful pictures and it is relaxing and best wishes for you .


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

These are beautiful Rosie, thank you for sharing. My daughter got some adult coloring books for gd for after her surgery--she started them before. She used color pencils and they turned out very pretty. I might try them also, have always loved to color. Praying for good outcome with your treatments. I went to each and everyone of my daughters and sat with her, got a ton of knitting done then, made my husbands Aran sweater start to finish. Wishing you wellness.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone !


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

They are beautiful. You combined the colours beautifully, making the design eye-catching. You are in my thought and prayers.


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

Your pictures are beautiful and wish I had thought of this whilst having chemo last year. I couldn't concentrate on novels and crochet was difficult as the chemo left me with peripheral neuropathy which I still have to some degree.

However, I made it through and my last results were clear.

I wish you all the best with your chemo and positive thinking really does work.
Love
Barbara x


----------



## Janet Stone (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely colours, so soft and peaceful. Keep strong. Love Janet xx


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

We have a local artist who has recently had two books of her Adult Coloring art published. It is beautiful! She is very talented. Glad the coloring has helped you Through a trying time. God Bless.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Sending prayers for your continued recovery...and keep up the good work with the coloring. I still love to color, and these adult books are wonderful. I also use fine point sharpies...HUGS...GG


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wow! you have really been busy! they are so pretty!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

RosieC said:


> A few weeks ago I posted some of the first Adult coloring I had done. It is so relaxing and fun. Everyone seemed to enjoy seeing them, so here are a few more I finished over the last few weeks. I am doing well and remain positive and full of faith !


Terrific! I love to color! I hope this brings some calm and positive energy to you! Hugs sent your way🙏 Keep on posting!


----------



## Pexuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Lovely, get them framed. Good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

good luck on chemo. your coloring are beautiful1!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Just beautiful :thumbup: Glad to hear your chemo is going well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

They are beautiful, hope all goes well


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Books to color for adults are available at Barnes & Noble, A.C. Moore, Amazon & I think I also saw them at Michael's.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You did a really great job. I love the soft colors you've been using.

I wish you well in your recovery, too. It's good you've found something that is calming and pleasing to do while you are going through this.

I've just been bitten by the coloring bug as well. There seem to be an explosion of books available now. I like to get them on Amazon, because lots of times people post multiple pictures of the drawings inside, so that you can get a good idea of what to expect in the book.

I've just tried LolliZ gel pens, and like the way they look too. I tend to want to go over and over the colors when I use the Prismacolor pencils, so it takes forever to finish. With the gel pens, I can get into small spaces more easily, and the coloring goes much more quickly. For blending, the color pencils do work better though.


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

Your amazing! Stay strong, you have a whole village behind you.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Your work is beautiful, I love your choices of colors! Keep strong and positive!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice!! Good luck to you.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

lovely light, airy colors. pls. frame them. they will look nice. keep on persevering!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful work. If you go on Pinterest there are a lot of free pages you can print and color.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

love the elephant...continued prayers


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

How beautiful! Wishing you the very best!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the colors you used! I'm so glad you have found something to help you through your treatments. Best wishes for continued peace.


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Love the bright colors. Good job!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Barbara Bartram said:


> Your pictures are beautiful and wish I had thought of this whilst having chemo last year. I couldn't concentrate on novels and crochet was difficult as the chemo left me with peripheral neuropathy which I still have to some degree.
> 
> However, I made it through and my last results were clear.
> 
> ...


Thank you Barbara -- Yes, that's exactly what I am dealing with, and I can't focus on knitting. Even putting together a grocery list is a challenge !
I am an avid reader, but find I can only read for a short time and then I have to put the book down. Coloring has helped me relax and everything goes away...I just look at the colors.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful work!! What medium did you use? 

Prayers for complete healing.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

You keep on coloring, and hold on to your faith!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work. So glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad you are doing well with the chemo.. keep up the positive attitude, it is half the battle.. hugs xo ws


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been doing the same thing. Your coloring is beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

They are very pretty


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Those are just mindboggling...they are so so so so beautiful. Your talent is a blessing for the eyes. Happy that you are feeling well, and I will pray for you....but keeep on coloring. I enjoyed this so much. Thank you for sharing


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

You do an amazing job. Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!! So happy to hear you have a positive attitude. Keeping the faith and good positive thoughts topped with makijng these beautiful pictures. Sounds like a very good way to keep busy... hugs for you and prayers!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Terrific coloring. So glad you are staying positive!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Your artwork is beautiful and colorful! I also color... It is very relaxing.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your art work shows your spirit. Stay strong and color on.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely thanks for the pictures


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Your new pictures are gorgeous, you do a wonderful job combining colors. Thank you for having a Part II, I thoroughly enjoyed Part I. Prayers go out for you to continue doing well throughout your treatment.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work! Do you use crayons or color pencils?


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

They are pretty. I remember a couple years ago DH & I went looking for such books, so he typed in Adult color books. He got a couple shocks... LOL but we finally found some of Victorian houses and such, and have enjoyed them very much, and still look every time we are out and about. 
Hope your Chemo is going well.


----------



## arugo (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are so beautyful. I love the elephant &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I get emails from Leisure arts almost daily advertising these. Then, just this past weekend, I just saw a small one (5x7) in the magazine rack by the cash register in the grocery store. I am always tempted, but have too many other projects (as well as an attention loving husband) going right now.


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

would Michael's have the coloring books and pencils? love to try this as I used to enjoy coloring (but I need the design as I am not an artist). thanks


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

just80 said:


> would Michael's have the coloring books and pencils? love to try this as I used to enjoy coloring (but I need the design as I am not an artist). thanks


Amazon has a lot of coloring books as well as Barnes and Noble bookstore.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I had treatment yesterday so didn't pop on kp. Yes, I use colored pencils - Prismacolor, but they are pricey, I got mine on Amazon at 60% off. I am told Joanns and Michaels have all the books and pencils.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

There are also a lot of free printable images available on line.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

I had no clue these books existed and then in the past month I see them almost everywhere I go. As adults we're better at coloring in between the lines...lol


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Your pictures are beautiful, so glad you found something to help. I would have them framed as others have mentioned. Wishing you all the best in your treatment, so you'll soon be well.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Great job on all.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW! you are so good with color!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow. Fabulous job on all.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I make greeting cards. They have some books that page fits on card blank. I use any kind of marker. Always put on scrap paper to color because some markers bleed through.
I did some for Christmas and Flower Blossoms and Butterflies.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I got some prints from google, just tye in adult coloring pictures.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yours are definitely worthy of framing and hanging on a wall Have you seen the ones on Black paper?


----------

